# Beware: Prime Time Cigars



## aristotle (Mar 15, 2010)

Prime Time are a filtered and, often times, flavored, little cigar. The packaging as well as the little cigar size with a ring gauge of 20 clearly presents itself as a flavored alternative to cigarettes. Why is this important? It is obviously trying to appeal to cigarette smokers as well as skirting cigarette taxes and regulations by masquerading as a little cigar. I am worried that this product could catch the attention of anti-tobacco lobbyists and Government officials who would want to tax cigars even more. This product is clearly a danger to our hobby. I plan on boycotting any cigar store that carry these "little cigars". I'm mad and will be even more furious if cigars take a toll because some asshat company is trying to cell a cigarette as a little cigar.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

I agree there is some merit behind your thinking but there are plenty of others already on the market that have been around for ages. These are hardly new.


----------



## Broz (Oct 16, 2010)

Yes, when clove cigarettes were banned, Djarum just turned them into "cigarillos". And of course there's been a long history of small "cigars" being made to circumvent taxes. But because of the prestige and luxury implied by cigars I'd imagine that they'd be the last to be taxed to death.

What's scarier is that American companies (RJR and PM) are selling super-sweet "snus" which definitely appeals to kids... which undermines the spread of the real, harm reductive Swedish snus product for those who wish to quit cigarettes without spending top dollar for ineffective gum and patches.


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

I used to smoke them back when I smoked. I am not sure that boycotting a cigar store will help much since they seem to be at every gas station also.


----------



## pomorider (Nov 14, 2009)

Prime time is already illegal in Canada because kids are smoking them.


----------



## Wigwam_Motel (Oct 25, 2009)

ever smoke cigars from the las vegas cigar company


----------

